# Transducer throwing a rooster tail



## SPLIT SHOT (May 22, 2009)

I had a hummin bird 595c installed. at speeds of 25mph it throws a tail about 20ft in the air and it runs up the back of the transom.I tried adjusting the mounting bracket up but it does the same thing and i loose the bottom. I adjusted the angle down one click at a time until i got to 4 clicks. The tail stopped but i cracked the mounting bracket. I sent for a new one. Am i doing somthing wrong. anyone have a hummjn bird with similar problem how did u get it right? THANKS.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

i had the same problem with mine ,I called them and told them the problem and hummingbird will send you a "special" bracket at no charge with all new mounting hardware it helps the problem but does not solve it 100%. 

I just think it kinda weird that they have a "special" bracket to give away instead of fixing the problem to start


----------



## Diamondback (Jul 29, 2004)

I was having the same problem. After reading on another forum where some people were using electrical tape rapped around the opening in the bracket to stop the rooster tail. I cut a piece of rubber to plug the gap. This has stopped the rooster tail for me.


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

I had the same problem. Wrapped electrical tape around the hole in the mounting bracket, and the problem was solved. The tape has lasted over 2 years so far.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Currently have this same problem w/ my 777c. I get the best signal w/ the transducer adjusted in position to produce the worst tail. Rubber plug sounds like the way to go. Thanks for the solution.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

I took an 1/8 pc of stainless and bent it at a 45 degree angle.
Bolted it to the side of the bracket. Works like a charm.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a lawrance and it throws a rooster tail but still reads accurately at full speed of 31 mph.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fixes the problem completely. 

UFM82


----------



## SPLIT SHOT (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the feed back. Since my mounting bracket was cracked i called humminbird and they sent me a new bracket called a high speed mounting bracket comes with a rubber plug all holes lined up with my old one.hope to try it out sat or sunday


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

my lowrance did same thing. i filled space between bracket and tranducer with silicone. fixed it hope that helps


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

This is an old thread, I know. But I have this same trouble with my new 788CI. I've stuffed it with modeling clay for the time being, since the boat is docked this week (I'm in the 1000 Islands fishing for pike). When I get home, I may try to raise it a hair, but I was pretty diligent about installing it according to factory specs. 

The unit rooster tails very, very badly throws water 6 feet in the air and all over the inside of the boat. 

I'm really hoping that I have misinstalled it somehow, because this seems like a ridiculous and serious design flaw otherwise.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I installed the tranducer for my HB 788CI per instructions and get a nice rooster tail. At high speeds on warm days, it provides me with a nice cool mist on my back. I'm filling the opening in the bracket with rubber sheet, silicone it in and apply electric tape for insurance before I leave for Canada. 

Hope you are able to snuff the rooster....


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Try putting the transducer in your bilge area. Even a "skimmer" type will work through the hull to some extent. I've done this in both aluminum hulled boats and fiberglass. In fact, in my current boat I epoxied the skimmer transducer in the bilge until I bought a shoot-thru. I never lose bottom even at WOT (my boat runs around 50) and I haven't seen any drop in detail. My finder is an older Lowrance B&W unit but it works great. No rooster tails, not hitting it on debris, no holes in the transom and no wires hanging in the back. Just a thought for everyone having transducer issues.

UFM82


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes Commodore, it's a ridiculous and serious design flaw. Just stick with your original installation location. Put some tape on the lower front side of the bracket and fill in the gap w/ silicone caulk. Somebody at Humminbird dropped the ball!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Yep, electric tape it. I also added a plastic zip tie around the tape. It's been there 2 1/2 years so far. I too can't believe that HB didn't catch this during testing, and from the sounds of things, haven't fixed it yet.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

My HUM fishfinder does the same, I have 798CI SI combo.
Damn, i thought that was part of the GPS , so my wife can find me on the water. 
So i can call HM and they will send me another bracket?
Cool, ill be calling them monday. Thanks Guys


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

My HUM fishfinder does the same, I have 798CI SI combo.
Damn, i thought that was part of the GPS , so my wife can find me on the water. 
So i can call HM and they will send me another bracket?
Cool, ill be calling them monday. Thanks Guys


----------

